# Most recommended sand or gravel?



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

So i am getting close to setting my tank up, i would love to know what is the most recommended sand or gravel to use on a community tank that will probably house a few Plecos, rainbows, Killie Fish and other community fish?.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its all personal preference imo


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, its the look you want. I have used gravel for years, but recently started using white sand and love the look. I will continue with sand.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*In your experience*

What is the best type to use in terms of bringing out the colours of the fish and keeping my plastic plants in place, as well as helping me buffer the tank?. Maybe this is too general of a question, just want to know what you all would choose


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you want a natural buffering, mix white sand with crushed corals. By going with white sand you are relfecting light at the bottom of the tank aswell, which will show the fish colours better and provide more PAR for the plants at the bottom. white sand does show build up more though

Black sands really let the greens and reds jump out, but it dims the tank a bit, fish colours still stand out, but they aren't as bright, the detritus isn't as visible as the white, but you can still notice it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if you can find yourself some 3M sand that really is your best bet. but there is other alternatives out there. i find that gravel is harder to clean & especially with pleco's they will poop alot which will then give the poop a nice home to hide in your gravel but if you had sand it will generally sit on top which makes it easier to clean.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're going to house plecos -> sand....everything else is a compromise. I use gravel in my current tanks, but my new tank will be sand.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

As has been said, white sand is the best for the colors. Added it to my discus tank and it was like turning on a flood light inside the water. Everything got super bright. Crushed coral, or aragonite (spl?) is good for buffering.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I am going to stay gravel, just easier to clean and vaccuum


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

black seems more colour enhancing as far as the fish go.. have a drastic contrast also Dark ive read is better for the fish as its not so bright

also perhaps florobase(tho i find it really messy)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Florabase is a fracted clay substrate for plants. It's light and will make a huge mess if you have plecos and the plecos will dig in it. Don't ask me how I know. Better to stick to sand and gravel.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

eco complete !!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*wow great feedback*

thank you all for you advice i think i will go with white sand, have never tried it before, where can i get the 3M sand? and whats the best place to find crushed coral?.....ok one more question..how much does it cost?

again i would like to thank you for your input


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you may have trouble getting the 3m sand local.
and it costs any where from $25 to $40 a bag depending on colour and place of purchase.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to buffer "up" using aragonite sand is a good choice. They sell different grain sizes and is a slight off white colour.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I switched to pool sand a week ago and I am really enjoying the natural tan colouration. My plecos and geos are really liking it also by the looks of things.


----------

